# Poll: Your Happy Word. What Is It?



## MooseAndSquirrel (Apr 10, 2012)

What Is Your Happy Word?

Please post your MBTI type along with your happy word. Do you think it fits you? If so, why. If not, why not and what word would be a better fit?


INFJ - my Happy Word Is HOPE 
_"You refuse to give up on anyone, including yourself. You see the best in others. You think happiness should be shared. You spread your message of optimism as much as possible. You will keep believing when everyone else has stopped. You think good will always prevail in the end. You believe if we trusted each other more, the world would be a better place. All we need is a little hope."_

Yup, that's pretty much me alright roud:


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

ENFJ - Your Happy Word Is LAUGHTER
_"You are happy because you are able to laugh at life. You believe that everything has a lighter side. You try to take a broad perspective and keep everything in context. You can always make lemons out of lemonade. You never take yourself too seriously, and you are able to laugh at any jokes at your expense. You let yourself make mistakes, and because of that, you find it quite easy to be cheerful."_

Aw.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INTJ - HOPE

I'm not sure I like the answer options they provided for us. They were not nearly varied enough.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

ENFP- Fits like a glove! 

LAUGHTER You are happy because you are able to laugh at life. You believe that everything has a lighter side. You try to take a broad perspective and keep everything in context. You can always make lemons out of lemonade. You never take yourself too seriously, and you are able to laugh at any jokes at your expense. You let yourself make mistakes, and because of that, you find it quite easy to be cheerful. 
Thanks for finishing the test! Did you like it? Share your result with friends and see what their happy word is.


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

ENTP

Delight


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

ISTP - *BLISS*
_
You are happy because you don't need a lot to be content. You experience happiness in the best and worst of times. You see the divine in everything. You believe that every moment, person, and creature is unique and special. You are an oasis of calm in this chaotic world. You never lose your head. You can feel totally elated and exuberant from the smallest pleasures. You don't hold back when it comes to ecstasy._

I like seeking contentment in doses within the storm. Definitely fits me.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

ESTP

DELIGHTYou are happy because you are engaged in and curious about the world. The smallest things life your spirits. You love that life is full of surprises. You can always see what's extraordinary in an ordinary day. You are whimsical and unpredictable. You like to shake things up a lot and have fun every day. Your friends can always count on you to make them smile. You are a delight yourself.​


----------



## NeonPinkDot (Apr 14, 2013)

*INFP-Laughter*
You are happy because you are able to laugh at life. You believe that everything has a lighter side. You try to take a broad perspective and keep everything in context. You can always make lemons out of lemonade. You never take yourself too seriously, and you are able to laugh at any jokes at your expense. You let yourself make mistakes, and because of that, you find it quite easy to be cheerful.
Makes sense to me


----------



## Melogene (Mar 24, 2014)

*INFP - Delight*

You are happy because you are engaged in and curious about the world. The smallest things life your spirits. You love that life is full of surprises. You can always see what's extraordinary in an ordinary day. You are whimsical and unpredictable. You like to shake things up a lot and have fun every day. Your friends can always count on you to make them smile. You are a delight yourself.


----------



## xivi_xxii (May 18, 2014)

INFP - Hope
Seems right c:


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

INFP - Hope

You refuse to give up on anyone, including yourself. You see the best in others. You think happiness should be shared. You spread your message of optimism as much as possible. You will keep believing when everyone else has stopped. You think good will always prevail in the end. You believe if we trusted each other more, the world would be a better place. All we need is a little hope.​


----------



## sacrosanctsun (May 20, 2014)

INFP - Bliss:
You are happy because you don't need a lot to be content. You experience happiness in the best and worst of times. You see the divine in everything. You believe that every moment, person, and creature is unique and special. You are an oasis of calm in this chaotic world. You never lose your head. You can feel totally elated and exuberant from the smallest pleasures. You don't hold back when it comes to ecstasy.

... I wonder how much the enneagram influences the answers we picked.


----------



## ISTPersonality (May 14, 2014)

ISTP

in the heat of the moment


----------



## Mochi (Apr 19, 2014)

INFJ: Delight


----------



## Serenitylala (May 13, 2014)

ENFP

Your Happy Word Is
HOPE
You refuse to give up on anyone, including yourself. You see the best in others. You think happiness should be shared. You spread your message of optimism as much as possible. You will keep believing when everyone else has stopped. You think good will always prevail in the end. You believe if we trusted each other more, the world would be a better place. All we need is a little hope.


----------



## Deco (May 6, 2014)

*ENTP - DELIGHT*

_"You are happy because you are engaged in and curious about the world. The smallest things life your spirits. You love that life is full of surprises. You can always see what's extraordinary in an ordinary day. You are whimsical and unpredictable. You like to shake things up a lot and have fun every day. Your friends can always count on you to make them smile. You are a delight yourself."_

It kind fits well, I guess XD


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

INFP - HOPE

_You refuse to give up on anyone, including yourself. You see the best in others. You think happiness should be shared. You spread your message of optimism as much as possible. You will keep believing when everyone else has stopped. You think good will always prevail in the end. You believe if we trusted each other more, the world would be a better place. All we need is a little hope._

The word itself does not make me "happy", but having hope is very important for me, and for everyone I think, because hoping means you haven't stopped believing that what you desire is possible, and because you still believe it is possible, it is still possible. NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## LilaGrace (Mar 1, 2014)

ESFJ- Delight
_You are happy because you are engaged in and curious about the world. The smallest things life your spirits. You love that life is full of surprises. You can always see what's extraordinary in an ordinary day. You are whimsical and unpredictable. You like to shake things up a lot and have fun every day. Your friends can always count on you to make them smile. You are a delight yourself._
I really like the description- I'm not sure I'm there right now though, since I'm not actually happy... but this does describe what happiness means to me pretty well. I'm not so sure I'm "unpredictable" tho ...


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

INFP--Hope

"you're not a loser until you give up on yourself."
*Mike Ditka*


----------



## Mender (Apr 23, 2014)

INFP - HOPE

Nuff said.


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

Your Happy Word IsYou are happy because you are engaged in and curious about the world. The smallest things life your spirits. You love that life is full of surprises. You can always see what's extraordinary in an ordinary day. You are whimsical and unpredictable. You like to shake things up a lot and have fun every day. Your friends can always count on you to make them smile. You are a delight yourself.

I'm INFP and it's quite true.​


----------



## ailures (May 24, 2014)

*INFP - DELIGHT*

_You are happy because you are engaged in and curious about the world. The smallest things life your spirits. You love that life is full of surprises. You can always see what's extraordinary in an ordinary day. You are whimsical and unpredictable. You like to shake things up a lot and have fun every day. Your friends can always count on you to make them smile. You are a delight yourself._​


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

ENTJ...

Your Happy Word Is
HOPE
You refuse to give up on anyone, including yourself. You see the best in others. You think happiness should be shared. You spread your message of optimism as much as possible. You will keep believing when everyone else has stopped. You think good will always prevail in the end. You believe if we trusted each other more, the world would be a better place. All we need is a little hope.


----------

